# [amule| emule |xmule]

## broly

slut tt le monde !!

Bon voila j'utilisais auparavant mldonkey qui ma rendu de grand service   :Very Happy:   mais j'ai voulu passer par un client un peu plus "graphique" et surtout suivre le mouvement emule ( reseau qui va peut etre passé sous kamdelia ) bref ...

Je me suis lancé dans le test d'xmule il y a 1 semaine et j'ai remarqué assez vite qu'il plantait ou plutot je devrais dire qu'il freezait ...

Ne perdant pas espoir j'ai installé (emergé) amule 1.0.7 qui lui aussi plante aléatoirement mais surement quand meme !! Je teste la  1.0.9 sortie hier soir et la magie .... ca PLANTE encore   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comme je suis tenace j'essai de faire tourner emule version windows sous linux a l'aide de wine mais la pareil ca me semble pas tres stable du tout !!!

Alors quelqu'un aurait-il un fichier de conf génial pour wine ou alors une experience a partager sur ce point (amule|xmule) ou meme peut etre une solution a mon probleme ????

----------

## broly

ah oui j'oubiai ma super solution provisoire : un serveur linux qui forward ses ports sur un pc windows   :Shocked:   qui fait tourné emule !!

...

----------

## Leander256

J'ai les mêmes problèmes depuis un moment, alors j'étais passé sur mldonkey sous les conseils avisés d'un pote, mais bon l'interface toute caca et incompréhensible (sans parler des options) m'ont vite calmé.

En ce moment je fais des tests, avec une liste de téléchargement très longue, avec beaucoup de fichiers partagés, etc... pour voir si il y a un moyen de ne pas le faire planter en moins de 24h. Et ç amarche avec seulement 4 ou 5 fichiers en attente (les autres sont en pause) et moins d'une centaine de fichiers partagés.

Reste qu'il bouffe beaucoup de CPU (entre 5 et 15% avec des pics à 50), j'ai pourtant un athlon xp2000+. J'espère que les prochaines versions prendront mieux en compte la stabilité et la moindre consommation de ressources.

----------

## broly

et bah au moin ca me rassure je pensais que ca venais de chez moi !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## broly

personne d'autre a d'experience a faire partager ??

----------

## yuk159

Bin perso j'ai essaye un temps xmule mais :

1) ca planter tout le temps sans raisons particulieres

2) quand ca plantais pas, ca faisait sauter mon routeur  :Confused: 

3) quand mon routeur sautait xmule faisait grimper l'activite de mon proc a 99%/100% d'utilisation   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Resultat j'ai installe mldonkey et pour le nombre de trucs que je charge sur ces reseaux (+/- = 0) ca me convient tres bien  :Smile:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gregolak

J'ai l'impression que xmule ne plante que

quand on fait des recherches, qu'on ajoute

de nouveaux telechargements... etc

Donc moi je fais mes recherches, je lance

les telechargements (pendant ca il plante 2

ou 3 fois...) et puis après je le laisse en paix,

et là il ne plante plus.

Pas entièrement satisfaisant mais bon ca marche...

----------

## dioxmat

Juste comme ca, xmule et compagnie qui utilisent a fond votre cpu ou stresse votre routeur, faut pas trop s'etonner. Ce genre d'applis ouvre un nombre impressionnants de connexions/minute, quelque fois sans les fermer, et calcule et recalcule regulierement des hash. 

En gros, c'est une plaie. S'en debarasser est encore la meilleure chose a faire...

----------

## navidson

ben moi amule il en est a 2j20h sans planter (record c 3h)

c vrai que de temps en temps y plante sur des recherches ou quand on rajoute manuellement un lien ed2k.

le seul probleme que g c que mes fichiers partages en dehors du repertoire de telechartgement y les voit pas ...si qqun a une idee la dessus ?

----------

## sireyessire

perso moi j'ai essayé edonkey en mode console mais ça se trainait un peu.

Je suis donc passé à la vitesse supérieure avec Bittorrent et ça sature ma bande passante en download donc je suis heureux   :Wink:  (comme quoi il en faut peu pour être heureux  :Laughing:  )

----------

## sylap69

Moi aussi je suis passé de mldonkey a Bittorrent et ça déménage   :Cool: 

Le problème c'est les recherches. En fait, tu dois prendre ce qui passe sur certain sites qui difusent les .torrent

----------

## gregolak

Tiens ca marche comment bittorrent ?

Y a une interface graphique ?

----------

## broly

oui je connais pas du tout big torrent ?? qq1 peux expliquer son fonctionnenement ??   :Very Happy: 

----------

## knarf

Pour vous donner mon avis j'ai utiliser xmule pendant 2 mois et je n'ai  jamais eu le moindre plantage pendant mes téléchargements ou alors recherches ou quoique ce soit.

Tout c'est passé pour le mieux, maintenant ca reste du p2p et voila  :Smile: .

----------

## yuk159

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Pour vous donner mon avis j'ai utiliser xmule pendant 2 mois et je n'ai  jamais eu le moindre plantage pendant mes téléchargements ou alors recherches ou quoique ce soit.
> 
> Tout c'est passé pour le mieux, maintenant ca reste du p2p et voila .

 

Le magicien knarf vous presente (roulement de tambours) ..... XMule *tintinnnnnn*  :Mr. Green: 

Pour ce qui est de bittorrent je ne l'est fait fonctionne que une fois sur windows (pas ma machine  :Wink: ) j'ai copie un lien bittorrent (les iso de la slack 9.1) sur le bureau windows j'ai clique dessus et ca a lancer le download (a une vitesse plutot acceptable en fait)

Voili voila sinon j'ai vu sur ce forum (peut-etre dans tips&tricks) quelqu'un qui parler d'une interface graphique pour linux

----------

## knarf

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le magicien knarf vous presente (roulement de tambours) ..... XMule *tintinnnnnn* 
> 
> 

 

Je cite :

 *Le Premier Posteur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors quelqu'un aurait-il un fichier de conf génial pour wine ou alors une experience a partager sur ce point (amule|xmule) ou meme peut etre une solution a mon probleme ????
> 
> 

 

J'y répond avec quelque peu de retard certe  :Smile: . Mais j'y répond  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Je rigolais knarf  :Wink: 

----------

## dyurne

mais knarf, tu n'est pas le seul chez qui xmule marche bien.

chez moi ça fait 1 mois qu'il tourne non stop et aucun plantage ( nan nan c pa un e blague. ) il bouffe pas trop de cpu sur mon athlon 700 alors je m'en plein pas.

par contre la ou il merde royalement c'est pour les recherches, je les fais donc sur filedonkey.com et je copie le lien edonkey apres.

----------

## knarf

@yuk159: J'imagine bien que tu rigolais  :Wink: . Mais je voulais enfoncer un peu plus le clous.

@dyurne: Il est vrai que les recherche foire, m'enfin.

----------

## moon69

salut,

moi j'ai un truc bizarre sur xmule

d'abord jai essayer plein de client donkey, overnet mldonkey xmule

le seul ki download a une vitesse acceptbale chez moi c'est xmule!

mais j'ai un truc bizarre, les down/upload ki s'affiche sur xmule, ne corresponde pas au debit reel:

exemple: xmule= 24.9up et 157.3 download / en vrai= 25up et 58.4 download

ya une grosse difference!!!

je ne comprend pas pkoi, pourtant ma config du soft est bonne!

----------

## Atreillou

pour mon experience:

Mldonkey:   je ne me suis pas assez plongé dedans mais g vite arreté car il ne voulais pas se connecter au serveur que je lui indiqué...

Xmule: je m'en suis servi pendant pas mal de temps mais depuis les dernieres versions, impossible de le laisser tourner plus de 5 h sans planter...

Depuis je test amule et il semble assez stable  il tourne des jours entiers sans pb chez moi.

les taux de transferts sont cependants catastrophiques.....

Je ne trouve pas de réseau vraiment performant  (g testé giftd pour le reseau de kazaa et la je dois sire que ca boost   mais sur ce reseau je trouve que c la qualité des fichiers partagés qui n 'est pas top..)

  voila pour moi

ps:

```

Client :

   aMule 1.0.8 has been running for 7 Day(s) and 04h04m43s

Status :

   Online

Nick :

   Atreillou

Local Time :

   Thu Oct 23 15:38:01 CEST 2003

Upload Rate :

   5.0 kB/s

Download Rate :

   1.0 kB/s

Waiting Queue :

   1158

Upload Total :    87.77 GB

Download Total :    74.35 GB

Host Uptime :     164 days, 17:49, 3 users, load average: 0.82, 0.93, 0.90

```

----------

## broly

Donc ces logiciels ont deja fonctionnés ... j'en doutais franchement mais bon !

Pourriez dans ce cas filer vos options de compils que vous avez utilisez pour wxwindows et pour Xmule|amule ??

merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atreillou

pour ma part emerge amule.....  basta

----------

## navidson

je suis en train de mettre a jour amule et je me rends compte que le ebuild ne filtre pas les flags de compils de gcc.

or il est marque dan le INSTAll ou README que c' est deconseille.

donc ceux qui ont un probleme genre segfault recompilez mais sans les flags......

----------

## gregolak

 *broly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourriez dans ce cas filer vos options de compils que vous avez utilisez pour wxwindows et pour Xmule|amule ??
> 
> 

 

Pour xmule et ses dépendances j'avais juste USE="-gtk2"

Mais bon xMule plante régulièrement lors de recherches,

donc peut-être faut-il d'autres options ?

----------

## navidson

yavait aussi un bug avec l' unicode dans une ancienne version mais actuellement je sais pas faudrait lire le README....

----------

## knarf

Personnelement le truc qui me brancherait bien c'est le client mldonkey accessible depuis un autre poste via Web, je m'explique :

J'ai un server qui sers à tourner pour pas grand chose, genre des mails etc, mais j'aimerais bien qu'il soit la station "pompage", après avoir essayé une bonne heure, sans plus me creuser la tête, j'en ais conclu que je ne pouvais pas me connecter via l'interface web de mldonkey depuis ma Workstation.

Si des personnes ont déjà effectué cela, ca m'interesserait un petit peu  :Smile: .

PS : Après il suffit de faire du NFS et j'ai toutes mes musiques/films sur le server, intéressant.

----------

## navidson

si je me rappelle bien comment est foutu mldonkey tu peux avoir une interface en php donc via ssh + xfree + php tu peux y arriver.

suis pas sur du tt que ca marche faudrait essayer....

----------

## sinarf

je dirais meme plus http://savannah.gnu.org/faq/?group_id=11&question=How_do_I_configure_my_SSH_access.txt

----------

## gwarf

 *knarf wrote:*   

> Personnelement le truc qui me brancherait bien c'est le client mldonkey accessible depuis un autre poste via Web, je m'explique :
> 
> J'ai un server qui sers à tourner pour pas grand chose, genre des mails etc, mais j'aimerais bien qu'il soit la station "pompage", après avoir essayé une bonne heure, sans plus me creuser la tête, j'en ais conclu que je ne pouvais pas me connecter via l'interface web de mldonkey depuis ma Workstation.
> 
> Si des personne

 

Je l'ai installer il n'y a pas trés longtemp sur une config identique : j'ai un serveur/passerelle mldonkey/smtp/imap/portage/iptables/apache/ssh, j'accéde a mldonkey par http://192.168.0.1:4080 ou avec phpEselGui (nécessite apache) sinon a partir de windows j'utilise G2GUI et mldonkey-submit pour m'y connecter et y envoyer mes liens ed2k.

Par contre j'ai pas des dl terrible et ça me ralentit beaucoup les connexions locales a mon serveur (imap, ssh, portage...)(mais bon c'est un PII 350 avec 128 Mo de ram....), sans doute un probleme de conf.

Sinon amule marchait bien pour moi aussi.

g2gui

mldonkey-submit

installation mldonkey sur trustonme

Le wiki mldonkey world

phpEselGui

liste des gui sur le site officiel

----------

## knarf

Je t'en remercie, c'est exactement le genre de truc que je cherchais.

Je m'en vais essayer tout cela dans la soirée.

----------

## Jowilly

Pour éviter de faire sauter les routeurs et ralentir les connexions internet avec mldonkey (et c'est aussi le cas avec les autres p2p) il faut diminuer le maximum de connexions directes et indirectes.

La plupart des routeur "bon marchés" saturent avec plus de 150 à 250 connections.

Je me suis battu avec ce problème durant plusieurs mois jusqu'à m'en rendre compte. Depuis, mldonkey tourne tout le temps entre 20 kb/s et 75 kb/s (il est très souvent au maximum de ma bande passante de 768k, ce qui n'a jamais été possible avec d'autres p2p sous windows ou linux) et ne ralentit plus ma connexion internet, je peux donc surfer normalement.

Pour arriver a ceci, dans les advanced prefs de G2Gui (ou aussi dans download.ini):

max_opened_connections = 100

max_indirect_connections = 50

(Je déconseille de monter au delà de ces valeurs. A mon expérience, au delà ma connexion internet est ralentie (ce qui ralenti aussi les downloads de mldonkey parce que le routeur sature), de plus qu'avec ces valeur la bande passante "respire", elle est libre et les downloads montent au max lorsque c'est possible)

mldonkey tourne durant des semaines, usage CPU 0% avec aucuns memory leaks (au contraire de xmule, amule, qui utilisent 50% de mon p4 après 24h) , il n'utilise pratiquement aucune resource système. Il suffit de lancer un GUI de temps à autre (g2gui) pour voir où il en est.

----------

## zarasoustra17

Avant j'utilisais xmule sans aucun probleme(CPU 0% si si) mais avec des D/L à 30k/s(et des UP à 50k/s quand même) sur ma toute nouvelle freebox, je croyais que le p2p était mort.... Puis j'ai testé Bittorrent: 180k/s en D/L, 40 Ko/s en UP: environ 650M en 1h30.....

Alors du coup "emerge unmerge xmule" et le P2P n'est pas mort!!!

----------

## Glide

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> mais j'ai un truc bizarre, les down/upload ki s'affiche sur xmule, ne corresponde pas au debit reel:
> 
> exemple: xmule= 24.9up et 157.3 download / en vrai= 25up et 58.4 download
> ...

 

J'ai aussi ce genre de bizarrerie avec xmule, sauf que pour moi c'est du 250Ko/s en DL et 10Ko/s UP (limite), le pire c'est que quand je regarde ce qui arrive, ca a l'air de reelement arriver a cette vitesse, et puis ca marche en plus. Je pige rien, j'ai une noos640 mais en emerge ca a jamais depasse les 90Ko/s (ce qui est deja pas mal).

Je vous ferai bien des screenshots mais je sais pas comment on fait.

Si quelqu'un a une explication elle est la bienvenu, enfin je me plains pas:)

----------

## Leander256

Il faut savoir que le calcul de la vitesse d'un transfert peut être relativement difficile.

Il faut prendre en compte les tampons de l'application, du kernel, parfois même du matériel, en effet quand tu reçois des données elles ne sont pas transmises directement à l'application, et même il faut très souvent stocker les données entrantes pour recomposer les gros paquets dans l'application même.

Il faut aussi remarquer que les méthodes utilisées pour mesurer le temps peuvent être assez imprécises, un processus pouvant être interrompu à tout moment, il se peut très bien que lorsque le cpu est chargé (et c'est le cas avec xmule quand on reçoit à "haut débit"), d'autres processus (ou même d'autres thread) soient lancés entre deux mesures de temps, faussant complètement les résultats. D'un point de vue des performances, il serait probablement désavantageux de bloquer le thread pendant toute la durée du traitement des informations.

Tout ça fait beaucoup d'hypothèses d'un coup, mais je me rappelle de getzilla il y a trois ans qui me donnait des download de 12 à 15 Ko/s sur un modem 56k. Alors je veux bien que ton FAI soit généreux en terme de bande passante, mais tout porte à croire que l'affichage est erroné (de plus c'est une fonctionnalité qui n'est pas importante pour l'application, donc il ne faut pas y attacher plus d'importance que cela).

----------

## Glide

Je suis d'accord avec toi.

Par ailleur j'aimerai savoir comment checker le trafic reel sur une carte reseau

Je cherche un outil simple, pas comme tcpdump.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

NON sinon telecharge lmule disponible ss http://sourceforge.net

c la mm chose sinon ke ca freeze pas et la ca trace !!!!!

c fé en ml(kom mldonkey) !!!!!!

voila

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gwarf

 *Glide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vous ferai bien des screenshots mais je sais pas comment on fait.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une explication elle est la bienvenu, enfin je me plains pas:)

 

Regarde du côté de import qui fait partie de ImageMagick : http://www.imagemagick.com/www/import.html

EDIT: lien

----------

## Wallalai

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> NON sinon telecharge lmule disponible ss http://sourceforge.net
> 
> c la mm chose sinon ke ca freeze pas et la ca trace !!!!!
> 
> c fé en ml(kom mldonkey) !!!!!!
> ...

 

En ouvrant la page: http://lmule.sourceforge.net/news.php  on peut lire en date du 6 juillet 2003.

"This project is no longer supported.

 We strongly recommend everyone to upgrade to latest xMule version (http://www.xmule.org) as this project is no longer supported. xMule is the new name for this program, and is constantly updated."

Vérifie tes sources.   :Laughing: 

----------

## navidson

 *Quote:*   

> c fé en ml(kom mldonkey) !!!!!! 

 

dabord ca s'appelle de l' Objective Caml , et lmule est écrit en C++ mais c sur que un gamin de ton QI a juste besoin d' entendre "download warez" pour avoir une erection.

----------

## arlequin

 *navidson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   c fé en ml(kom mldonkey) !!!!!!  
> 
> dabord ca s'appelle de l' Objective Caml , et lmule est écrit en C++ mais c sur que un gamin de ton QI a juste besoin d' entendre "download warez" pour avoir une erection.

 

Très fin......................

Pour en revenir au sujet d'origine, je n'ai eu aucun plantage avec amule depuis belle lurette... seul soucis, c'est qu'après qq jours d'utilisation, ce dernier se permet de bouffer 70% du CPU et plus encore de la RAM.

Ceci dit, c'est un problème connu (issu d'xmule apparement). Ce qui me chagrine c'est que le pbm n'est pas rencontré sous debien (mouarf). Peut-être un problème d'optimisation (si,si vous savez, la var CFLAGS). Mais même sans celle-ci et partant des sources de la 1.1.0, le problème est le même.

Sinon, Bittorrent c'est bien... mais chiant de trouver des trucs français  :Smile: 

----------

## mecolik

J'ai installé amule (1.1.2)  il y a une semaine, pas encore rencontré de plantage.

Par contre, je trouve que la vitesse de download est moins bonne que ce que je connaissais avec Emule sous windows XP mais c'est p-e une impression.

----------

## Wallalai

Bonsoir,

J'ai utilisé xmule pendant quelque temps sans plantages et avec des vitesses de DL plus qu'acceptable, mais ces derniers temps je ne l'utilise plus parce qu'il à tendance à planter régulièrement.

C'est vraiemnt vrai qu'amule ne plante pas ? Je suis en train de faire une install à partir du LiveDC 2.6 et si amule est vraiment mieux je vais l'essayer.

----------

## yuk159

 *Wallalai wrote:*   

> C'est vraiemnt vrai qu'amule ne plante pas ? Je suis en train de faire une install à partir du LiveDC 2.6 et si amule est vraiment mieux je vais l'essayer.

 

Tu test une version beta d'une pre-alpha ou quoi ?  :Mr. Green: 

Ce serait pas plutot le liveCD 1.4 ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Wallalai

Je me suis mal exprimé, il s'agit d'un liveCD 1.4 avec un noyau 2.6 que j'ai téléchargé ici: http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/livecd/.

Le bootstrap s'est bien passé et je suis en train d'emerger le système + openbox3. Je vais en profiter pour appliquer le patch dont tu parles dans un post précédent ainsi que le nouveau patch pour le framebuffer bootsplash.

Je conserve ma 1.4 stable au chaud sur mon 1er DD et je vais pouvoir tester le kernel 2.6 sur le deuxième sans risque.

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon, Bittorrent c'est bien... mais chiant de trouver des trucs français

 

c'est la ou réside tout le plaisir: Le temps que tu gagnes en D/L, tu le passes sur Google...

----------

## mecolik

bon ben il semble que Amule plante quand même,

hier j'ai simplement fermé des fenetres du tab messages et 

puis plus rien..

Mais bon, 1 plantage en 1 semaine c'est pas bien grave, convenons en, convenons en.

----------

## ercete

Voilà mes différents tests :

Alors j'ai testé xmule (la 1.6 dispo ds portage) ca marche mais les resultats sont assez décevants par rapport à emule...

Puis je suis passé a la version 1.7.1 avec

```
 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xmule 
```

et là depuis plusieurs jours j'ai des freezes de la fenetre après moins d'une journée d'utilisation  :Sad: 

et les debits descendants sont toujours aussi décevants...

Et dans les deux versions, xmule est très gourmand en ressource (CPU et RAM saturés après moins de 2 jours d'utilisation  :Sad: )

Alors j'ai décidé de tester amule, (la version de portage pour comencer : 1.1.0)

et là la fenetre a freezé dans la nuit   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bon je suis en train de choper la 1.2.3

```
 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule 
```

que je vais pas tarder à tester, mais pour le moment je suis un peu déçu de mes résultats (surtout que certains ont l'air d'y arriver sans problèmes)

J'ai plusieurs idées sur le sujet :

modifier mes CFLAGS

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-tbird -funroll-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

```

qui sont peut-être un peu trop draconniens (encore que j'ai potassépas mal de doc avant deles choisir)

Mais je suis de plus en plus tenté d'utiliser mldonkey (sauf que j'ai un petit problème à la compilation mais un autre post en parle)

Voili, comme quoi c'est pas simple !

EDIT

Je vois que j'arrive après la bataille...-> novembre 2003

serais-je le seul a avoir encore des problèmes ?

----------

## Yann

Ben écoute, perso, finalement je me suis installé à la mimine la dernière version proposée sur le site d'Amule, et j'ai plus aucun soucis de blocage d"écran et autres saleté. Même la mémoire semble moins saturée.

----------

## ercete

En effet je suis en train de tester amule 1.2.3

```

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule

```

et déjà il arrive a se connecter a razorback  :Smile: 

je vais le laisser tourner un bon moment pour le tester !

mais je songe toujours à mldonkey vu que nous sommes deux utilisateurs sur le pc

ce serait pratique de pouvoir le lancer pour nous deux  :Smile: 

----------

## Yann

Qu'est ce que tu entend par là? Mon amule je peux le lancer pour tout les users de mon installation, et ils se partagent tous le même répertoire de réception...

Tu veux peut-être parler de lancer deux amule ou mldonkey en même temps? Ca va bouffer du cpu et de la mémoire ça, quelque soit la version, je pense.

----------

## ercete

Oui je comprends tout a fait,

mais nous sommes deux en collocation, et on risque de changer de session assez souvent, donc quitter amule chez l'un pour le relancer chez l'autre c'est pas top

vu que je vais perdre au passage tous mes scores et downloads en cours.

Alors qu'avec mldonkey, je peux le lancer en tache de fond sans que les dl soit modifiés

plus j'y réfléchi et plus je me dis que c'est root qui devra lancer mldonkey

et ca par contre c pas tres bon...

sauf si je crée un user dédié seulement au lancement de mldonkey...

enfin je n'ai pas encore cherché  :Smile: 

ce ne sont la que des suppositions !

----------

## charlax

Moi aussi je n'ai strictement aucun problème, que ce soit avec xMule ou aMule. Mais j'utilise que aMule, je le trouve plus stable.

Seul hic : temps d'attente pour les recherches, et problèmes de connexion

Sinon pas de problème au niveau du CPU.

Bref ça marche bien.

Pour mldonkey, je rappelle qu'il existe kmldonkey (perso j'ai jamais cherché à comprendre comment ça marchait).

----------

## ercete

Bon les résultats ne sont guère mieux sous amule que sous xmule  :Sad: 

Alors je suis en train d'emerger mldonkey  :Smile: 

----------

## koubiak

Le plus gros probleme que je rencontre avec Xmule c'est que il est tres en retard par rapport a emule...

Ce qui entraine une imposibilite de connexion a certains serveurs ( RazorBack par exemple ...)

Meme avec un 1.7.1 ... Est ce que l'on recontre le meme probleme avec amule ou mldonkey (cocorico quant meme)

Koubiiak qui deterre ...

ps : Si je poste sans accents c'est que j'ai un qwerty tout laid sous Win beurk

----------

## arlequin

Bon, j'vais essayé d'ajouter ma brique à l'édifice.

J'ai un aMule 1.2.4 compilé à la mano qui tourne sur le serveur (merci vnc). J'ai aussi rencontré tous les problèmes classiques jusqu'à dorénavant, mais là, depuis une semaine, c'est relativement la fête. Bon download (70ko/sec.), pas trop de bouffage de mémoire (environ 8% sur 640Mo) et un CPU pas trop stressé.

La bonne technique qui semble se dégager, c'est :

- une compil à la mano de la version la plus récente (logique, je sais)

- des bons paramètres pour le configure (--enable-optimise par exemple)

- des CFLAGS très basique (-O3)

- du GTK1 pour wxGTK

De plus, dans les paramètres, j'ai désactivé les statistiques et j'ai fait sauté les indicateurs de progression (tant pis pour l'ergonomie).

Bon, mis à part ça, il faut guetter toutes nouvelles versions, sachant qu'à chaque fois, il y a pas mal de bugs corrigés.

Voilà...

Note : aucun soucis pour se connecter à Razorback  :Smile: 

----------

